# New Custom Humidor from E Dogg



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

So, I've had this idea for some time to have a couple custom humidors that look like books made. Well, at a little herf I spoke with Eric (E Dogg) about my idea, as he does some great woodworking, and we started brain storming. I said I would send him some measurements and whatnot. Next thing I know I get a text from him saying, "Had a little time today", along with this pic:










:banana: Soooo excited that this humi will be made. I didn't want the super large humidor (300+ count) or anything. I just wanted a humidor to look kinda like a book that will hold a couple layers of "special" smokes and a Boveda pack holder in the lid.

A few days later I get another text stating, "Put the 'pages' on and getting ready to glue the 'covers'". :cheer2:










I can't stop looking at that pic! Looks soo badass and I can't belive my vission will finally be turned to reality!

I'll update as soon as the next steps are done but I wanted to share my excitement.:whoo:


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

That's gonna be awesome. Can't wait to see the finished project!


----------



## Motrix (Jun 6, 2012)

That is gonna look amazing. Great idea, cant wait to see it all done, especially love the details of the "pages"


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

I LOVE this idea! This is going to be awesome.


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

What a cool idea! It's gonna be beautiful and also subtle. A classy way to stash away a few special cigars and have folks leave em be.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

that is going to be SWEET!!!


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Oh, pretty! I can't wait to see it when it's done!


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Hey, I've always said, "If you can think it, I can build it!" :wink: 

I'm actually having fun putting this together, so thanks Matt for asking me to do it :thumb:

Oh, I was gonna ask you if you wanted me to make a holder for the boveda pack. Do you have one or something?


----------



## Ants (May 30, 2012)

wow that looks great! subscribed for sure!!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

E Dogg said:


> Hey, I've always said, "If you can think it, I can build it!" :wink:


Oh... you're gonna get me in trouble with the lady with a statement like that :lol:



E Dogg said:


> Oh, I was gonna ask you if you wanted me to make a holder for the boveda pack. Do you have one or something?


The measurements should fit the normal holder fine (BovedaDirect) so no need to worry about it.


----------



## showcattle (Jun 28, 2012)

That looks awesome. I cant wait to see it finished.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Can he make me a whole book case??? Bad ass idea Matt!!!


----------



## Vwluv10338 (Aug 24, 2010)

Does the M1 carbine come with it?


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Lol. It's airsoft. I asked.


----------



## birdiemc (Feb 4, 2012)

My first question was going to be "Is that an M-1 in the background?" and my second "what kinda wood is that?"
Now that I'm shutting down the fence company I hope to have more time to start building stuff like that....


----------



## Aschecte (Feb 7, 2012)

That's awesome E-dogg did a great job !!! are you going to line it with cedar , dividers, etc ?


----------



## B.mamba89 (May 30, 2012)

Very nice..


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

birdiemc said:


> My first question was going to be "Is that an M-1 in the background?" and my second "what kinda wood is that?"
> Now that I'm shutting down the fence company I hope to have more time to start building stuff like that....


It's solid spanish cedar.

I will line it so it will have a seal, but only for that reason


----------



## birdiemc (Feb 4, 2012)

looking good...what will you line it with for the seal?


----------



## joshuarodger (Jun 20, 2012)

wow, just wow. after seeing stuff like that, i feel like i've wasted my entire life by not building something with my own hands. i can sew a jacket, shirt, jeans, or bag together like nobody's business but that's not near as cool as this is going to be.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

birdiemc said:


> looking good...what will you line it with for the seal?


Uhhh.... :spy: spanish cedar :spy:



:banana:

:hug:


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

Just a question; from the photo it looks like it has pages on all four sides, will it have a spine like a book?


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Dude, that is freaking fantastic!!! Are you going to leave it unfinished, or will it be painted/stained to actually look like a book?


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

DarrelMorris said:


> Just a question; from the photo it looks like it has pages on all four sides, will it have a spine like a book?


Funny that you asked. He sent me an update this evening. Cap added to one side to create 'spine'.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Dude, that is freaking fantastic!!! Are you going to leave it unfinished, or will it be painted/stained to actually look like a book?


Finished and laser etched to kinda look like a book. We talked about if it should have leather on the outside for a more realistic look but in the end there is just something about a finished wood look that can't be beat IMO.


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

so where do I sign up for one of these???


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

socalocmatt said:


> Funny that you asked. He sent me an update this evening. Cap added to one side to create 'spine'.


That is going to be beautiful.


----------



## dayento2 (May 12, 2012)

There's a book you can judgeby its cover!


----------



## Llacrossedude7 (Jun 21, 2012)

Looks good can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

absolutely amazing!!!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Hinges installed:










giggidy giggidy!!!


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Zlc410 (May 16, 2012)

That is awesome. I would give anything to be able to create something like that and build it myself. People with skills like you have amaze me.


----------



## A Midnight Maduro (Dec 29, 2011)

Just hide it in your library and our cigars will never be found!


----------



## Kswicky (Apr 14, 2012)

This is a really cool project. Love the page details, can't wait to see it with a finish!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

That is absolutely incredible!


----------



## A144 (Jul 9, 2012)

This is awesome! Makes me want to build my own humidor.

Can't wait to see this it finished.


----------



## GregS (May 8, 2012)

awesome! cant wait to read the final product!


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

More pics. I'm about to pee myself from anticipation. A true work of art.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Well done and well played.


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

ohh mama.. that is a beaut!


----------



## cajun66 (Jul 17, 2012)

Man thats gonna be a nice one


----------



## joshuarodger (Jun 20, 2012)

is it done yet? dying to see the finished product!


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

No, sorry. Not yet. I have been completely buried with regular orders in the shop. It's getting close though :wink:


----------



## pyrodrummer (Jun 27, 2008)

Wow that is awesome! when I was still living with my parents I hid my cigars from them in a book I had cut a compartment into. My biggest mistake was not putting any sort of humidification device in it...
And now I have a humidor and i can actually age a cigar.


----------



## joshuarodger (Jun 20, 2012)

E Dogg said:


> No, sorry. Not yet. I have been completely buried with regular orders in the shop. It's getting close though :wink:


are you saying that jobs you get paid for take precedence??? bad form!


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

Looking really, really good thus far E Dogg. Keep up the really, really GREAT work there ( ;


----------



## J. Drew (Aug 30, 2012)

I see that most of these posts are from July. What did the finished bookidor look like?


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

still not 100% complete yet as I'm waiting for it to come out of the engravers....


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

I was finishing up the design and we played around with stains. Picked it all out and the word is that it'll be all finished up in a couple days. Planning on meeting up to pick it up soon. I got a sneak peak a couple weeks ago and it looks awesome.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

ooh ooh, "en*gravi*ng". Sounds delish [drool]


----------



## J. Drew (Aug 30, 2012)

You know you will probably be flooded with requests for more of these after this! Great idea Matt and some awesome woodwork Eric. 

How long have you been in the wood working business?


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I thought the word was you couldn't read so you wouldn't know which book was the humidor....


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Coop D said:


> I thought the word was you couldn't read so you wouldn't know which book was the humidor....


That was supose to be a secret... dick

:biglaugh:


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

now that's harsh lol.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

socalocmatt said:


> That was supose to be a secret... dick
> 
> :biglaugh:


:faint:

I can't believe I kissed your mom with my mouth...


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

cant wait!!!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Coop D said:


> :faint:
> 
> I can't believe I kissed your mom with my mouth...


She's still in denial about it too. I mean... who wants to admit to getting the "short end of the stick" (her words, not mine) with a clown. I don't think I'll ever let her forget. I even got her a get better soon card but it turned out to be a sorry for you loss card. I forgot I couldn't read.

Edit: Forgot to add the  so that people don't actually think I'm serious. Accept for the small stick part... Kipp told me that was true.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

I picked up the humi for E Dogg and well.... sometimes you just have to let the artwork speak for itself so I'm gonna shut up and do that right now:

The Cover:









Corner Profile (shows the 'pages'):









The Spine and Cover:









The Inside fitted specifically for 2-deep 10-count with room for hygro and boveda 4-pack holder:









Way beyond what I could have ever imagined!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Motrix (Jun 6, 2012)

Wow Matt that looks amazing. Great work Eric ridiculous craftsmanship.


----------



## J. Drew (Aug 30, 2012)

Bravo! Very nice looking humidor!


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Damn those are some nice pictures bro! 

:spy:I'm stealing them:spy:


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

That looks incredible. Great work Eric.


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Beautiful work, Eric. That's going to be a family heirloom, someday. Magnific :tu


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

E Dogg said:


> Damn those are some nice pictures bro!
> 
> :spy:I'm stealing them:spy:


lol. Go for it... I can take some better hi res ones for ya when I pop some batteries in my camera. Those are from my iPhone.


----------



## SilverStreak (May 7, 2012)

That looks awesome! You've outdone yourself with that one!


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

Man, that is beautiful! Way to go!


----------



## BoogerB (Jul 17, 2012)

Very nice, I've been waiting to see how this finished up.


----------



## Carts (May 12, 2012)

Amazing! Best looking Humidor I ever saw.


----------



## KSB (Aug 31, 2012)

Carts said:


> Amazing! Best looking Humidor I ever saw.


Second that thought. Truly amazing. Love it.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

Simply amazing....


----------



## Marcm15 (Aug 5, 2012)

Absolutely outstanding craftsmanship.... Never seen anything like it, it is truly one of a kind...


----------



## showcattle (Jun 28, 2012)

That is a work of art! Hubba Hubba


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

amazing! well done brother Eric!


----------



## 09FXSTB (Jun 22, 2012)

That's beautiful, great piece of craftsmanship.


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

pyrodrummer said:


> Wow that is awesome! when I was still living with my parents I hid my cigars from them in a book I had cut a compartment into. My biggest mistake was not putting any sort of humidification device in it...
> And now I have a humidor and i can actually age a cigar.


What else did you have stashed???


----------



## xSentinelx (Aug 16, 2012)

Wow that's pretty sick! Can't wait for the finish product and see it filled!:thumb:


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

xSentinelx said:


> Wow that's pretty sick! Can't wait for the finish product and see it filled!:thumb:


Finished and filled :thumb: :
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-new-custom-humidor-e-dogg-4.html#post3677698


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Amazing work.


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Wa wa wee wahh
be-u-tee-full!


----------



## john37 (Aug 22, 2012)

socalocmatt said:


> I picked up the humi for E Dogg and well.... sometimes you just have to let the artwork speak for itself so I'm gonna shut up and do that right now:
> 
> The Cover:
> 
> ...


wow!!!! he should sell those to all of us!


----------

